# Cat Shagger



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

A Scotsman was up in court today for allegedly shagging a cat.

However the Procurator fiscal dismissed the case as mere fantasy because a Scotsman has never been known in the memory of man to put anything in a kitty.


----------



## smuTTy (May 3, 2004)

I resemble that remark! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

A point of detail here ........ if the Procurator Fiscal had dismissed the case it would not have gone to court!!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

He got let off?, great, must be his round then. :wink:


----------

